# [ 2013 ] Rescission Refund



## synk (Jun 5, 2013)

I purchased a timeshare in Nevada and sent (postmarked) the rescission form within 5 calendar days. It's been over 15 days since the USPS tracking has confirmed delivery. My credit card hasn't been refunded, and I haven't heard back from them via telephone or mail. What should I do?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 5, 2013)

synk said:


> I purchased a timeshare in Nevada and sent (postmarked) the rescission form within 5 calendar days. It's been over 15 days since the USPS tracking has confirmed delivery. My credit card hasn't been refunded, and I haven't heard back from them via telephone or mail. What should I do?



No need to worry if this is a Hilton Grand Vacation club contract (timeshare). You can certainly give them a call.


----------



## synk (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone happen to have the number for their contracts department? Sorry, I'm out of town, so I don't have access to any of my documents.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 5, 2013)

*Credit Card Charge Dispute*

You can dispute the charge if it appears on your credit card statement. Be ready to provide copies of the rescission letter and proof it was mailed within the rescission timeframe should it need to go that far...


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 5, 2013)

These things take 45-60 days.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jun 5, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> These things take 45-60 days.



+1. No need to dispute charges now, there is plenty of time for that.


----------



## MNDaves (Jun 5, 2013)

It must depend a lot on the location. We bought the "VIP" package (7000 points) for $1695 in Orlando. Thay charged our credit card on 5/12, we rescinded on 5/20, and received the credt to our card on 5/23. I was amazed!


----------



## synk (Jun 5, 2013)

That matches up almost exactly to my time frame. They charged us on the 5/11 and the rescission was delivered on 5/20. Of course, the rescission period is much shorter in NV, and HGVC's mailing address is in Orlando, so I had to send mine in much earlier even though our rescissions were delivered on the same day.


----------



## lizap (Jun 6, 2013)

They refunded my $ for a VIP package within 1 day of receiving my instructions. Very impressive!




SmithOp said:


> These things take 45-60 days.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 6, 2013)

lizap said:


> They refunded my $ for a VIP package within 1 day of receiving my instructions. Very impressive!


Refunding a VIP package vs. a timeshare sale cancellation can be two very different things.  They most likely go to different departments back at HGVC corporate.  I think that is the difference in what we are seeing being reported in the refund times.

Kurt


----------



## homeland (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine was within 3 weeks.  I believe even less...


----------



## Matman (Jun 11, 2013)

MNDaves said:


> It must depend a lot on the location. We bought the "VIP" package (7000 points) for $1695 in Orlando



Could you explain what you mean by a "VIP" package (7000 points) for $1695
What were they offering you? Just a trip to the resort, or 7000 club points?


----------



## lizap (Jun 11, 2013)

We attended a TS presentation in Orlando.  Decided not to buy and was offered a VIP package (8000 pts) for $1695.  Bought it and rescinded later, and am now in escrow for a Westin and Hyatt TS.  Put that $ toward the purchase of our new TSs...  If you are not going to buy, probably a good deal if you can use it to travel to Hawaii or NY (subj. to availability).




Matman said:


> Could you explain what you mean by a "VIP" package (7000 points) for $1695
> What were they offering you? Just a trip to the resort, or 7000 club points?


----------



## MNDaves (Jun 11, 2013)

They offered 7000 points for use within 18 months. They specifically told us we could use the points for Honolulu in Jan/Feb 2014 but we were already past the 9 month window opening and when I talked with a broker I was told there was no guarantee we could get what we wanted. After we rescinded we spent $4250 to buy 5000 points every year at Intl Drive in Orlando and are using points from 2013 and 2014 to get 8 nights at the Lagoon Tower from 1/27 thru 2/4. We are waiting right now to see if the deal passes ROFR.


----------



## Tri123 (Aug 31, 2015)

What was the actually mailing address to send the rescission letter to, my paperwork has no mailing address for rescission anywhere!
Thank you.


----------



## lizap (Aug 31, 2015)

Same here - credit appeared quickly..




MNDaves said:


> It must depend a lot on the location. We bought the "VIP" package (7000 points) for $1695 in Orlando. Thay charged our credit card on 5/12, we rescinded on 5/20, and received the credt to our card on 5/23. I was amazed!


----------

